# Signed on yesterday, saying hello.



## badco (Nov 15, 2003)

Signed up yesterday, and to follow protocol, here I am.
In in NYC (manhattan), a federal law enforcement officer, 35 years old, and not a bodybuilder. I do however like to keep my arms & legs strong. I'd like to work the gut, but it seems the more I work it, the bigger it seems to get.
I found this site while researching different suppliments that give a nice boost and fat burn.
I was pissed when the ephedra products were taken off the shelves in NYC, however a lot of local bodegas still keep the small bottles of stacker 2 & 3, so I find myself stocking up on those quite a bit. 
Here's a good question. What the hell is the difference between 2 & 3? I didnt notice anything really.
Also, would like any advice on things I can buy to help with the pump while working out since I dont know what to get now at the V-shop or GNC.
Well, thats my introduction, hope to learn a lot here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey Badco, welcome to IM. Can't really answer your questions but I'm sure someone else will. For fat burner though, I've heard that redline by VPX is really good. I just ordered some.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2003)

badco welcome to IM!


----------



## badco (Nov 16, 2003)

Rock, Prince, thank you!
Rock, I saw the ad for redline in the current issue of MD and ran striaght to GNC for it since the GNC logo was at the bottom of the ad. The manager there told me he never heard of it and came running out with a bottle of red this and red that, but no redline.
He told me to come back with the ad from the mag, but I figure that by the time I come back with the ad and wait for this guy to order it, I'll find another store that carries the product.
Everything I've heard about redline sounds like it's exactly what I'm looking for. I look forward to trying it soon.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey welcome to Iron Magazine!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by badco *_
> Rock, Prince, thank you!
> Rock, I saw the ad for redline in the current issue of MD and ran striaght to GNC for it since the GNC logo was at the bottom of the ad. The manager there told me he never heard of it and came running out with a bottle of red this and red that, but no redline.
> He told me to come back with the ad from the mag, but I figure that by the time I come back with the ad and wait for this guy to order it, I'll find another store that carries the product.
> Everything I've heard about redline sounds like it's exactly what I'm looking for. I look forward to trying it soon.


Use this website to buy supplements. Save a lot of money and the guy in charge is fast and awesome!!

www.1fast400.com


----------



## gr81 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by badco *_
> Here's a good question. What the hell is the difference between 2 & 3? I didnt notice anything really.




Stacker 2 has 200 mgs caffiene where as Stacker 3 has 250 mgs. try the Yellow Jackets, they have 300 mgs caffiene!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Signed on yesterday, saying hello.*



> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Stacker 2 has 200 mgs caffiene where as Stacker 3 has 250 mgs. try the Yellow Jackets, they have 300 mgs caffiene!


What's a yellow Jacket Gr81?


----------



## badco (Nov 17, 2003)

Rock, redDregon, Gr81, thank you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

No problem, that's what we're here for.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 17, 2003)

Welcome 

I agree with the www.1fast400.com recommendation!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

Welcome TO IM.


----------



## badco (Nov 17, 2003)

Butterfly, Babsiegirl, thank you. It's a pleasure!

I always had a problem with patience, I'd rather pay more if I can get something right away. I did another walk to the local places and none of them have heard of the stuff yet. So the online shopping starts today. By the time this stuff arrives, it still wont be on the shelves at GNC/VS
By the way,
The VPX website has a deal buy 2, get 1 free. 
I'll have to look at www.1fast400.com and see where the best deal can be found. Thanks to everyone for the help and the kind welcomes!


----------



## badco (Nov 17, 2003)

Wow, yeah, I just compared the prices and even with the deal from VPX, www.1fast400.com blows them away. I just ordered the 240cc bottle. I'm very excited about trying this.
The reaction sounds like the ones I've been missing for a long time now. I really appreciate the info you folks here pass on!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 17, 2003)

Anytime


----------



## badco (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey, just to let you know, I went to the 1fast400.com site, ordered redline at an obscene low price, got the order confirmation right away. Now I'm bored, I started gawking at the female member photos here, (oh, and umm, "YUM" to all of you. WOW!), and within 5 minutes, I got another email saying that my order was shipped!
Damn, I cant thank you people enough for turning me on to such an awesome supplier!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 18, 2003)

What supplements are you looking for?


----------



## badco (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> What supplements are you looking for?



Well, redline for one. But now it's on it's way to me since I ordered it yesterday.

I also liked a lot of what I read about swole2.
Thats another one I'm going to have to order online since VS & GNC didnt have it in stock. I dont respond to creatine and figure this might be worth trying. I've taken twinlabs creatine stack in the past & now I'm halfway through a bottle of the GNC brand creatine/glutamine powder (I know, I know, GNC sucks). Neither of them worked for me much at all. 

I'm mainly into the thermos since I like to get hyped up and get the shakes & sweats durring workout. (I'm almost imune to the ephedra products now too.)
I'm also into the whey protiens and creatine hoping it'll help me  get biger in the arms, etc.

So mainly, I'm looking for energy boosts and help with mass. 

I can ramble on, cant I?!?!


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 18, 2003)

Always willing to help a potential friend.


----------

